# My dwarf caiman enclosure (young)



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

I own a dwarf caiman and this is currently how I house him/her. It's name is Sarcosuchus and he is currently 14 inches long, he will get to be around 4.5 feet once adult. His current set up is a 180 gallon tank filtered by a Eheim 2217. He has a mercury vapor bulb and a halogen bulb during the day, and a ceramic heat emitter for night time heat. Water level is around 6-7" and will get higher as he grows. His tank mate is a Butterkoferi Tilapia. This set up will suit him until he is roughly 20" long. After that, I already have another, larger enclosure ready to go.




























Here is a video I made about caiman care and the importance of how much room they need. No I am no expert on these animals, just yet. But I will happily answer any questions anyone has about them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it legal to keep something like this? I always thought it wasn't. Totally cool thou, I am a huge fan of crocs and alligators. Also Aligator snapping turtles are a big fav.

I really liked the video, the fry bit made me laugh. LOL 

I am super interested in the other animals you have there as well, your set ups look very nice!

I need some nice docks for my turtles like that...


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

No, this animal is not completely legal. I will however will be applying for a permit for him.

My passion is my hobby and that is taking proper care of animals. I have more videos to come in the coming months and more animals to show and show how to take care.

Thank you.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

After what went down out east it might be tough getting that permit. Here are the updated laws.

"That's what's happened in the Town of Essex, just southeast of Windsor. It was one of the most recent municipalities to ban exotic pets.

Prohibited animal species in that town now include animals that:

are venomous or poisonous and whose venom or poison is medically significant to humans or domestic animals;
pose a real or potentially hazardous threat to humans, domestic animals or farm animals;
pose a real or potentially hazardous threat to the local eco-system;
are cited in the Control List as published by the Canadian Wildlife Service of Environment Canada;
are prohibited or controlled by federal or provincial legislation.
"
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/story/2013/08/13/wdr-ontario-exotic-animals-review.html

My suggestion would be to remove your YouTube videos and this post until you get your permit. Fines could probably get pretty bad.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, I understand this. However, in all honesty, I think I am the only one who shows off my animal for educational purposes. Everyone else just hides. 

I do not like certain laws like this. They are made by ignorant people who know nothing about animals only to make more ignorant people feel "safe". None of my animals pose a threat to anyone but me. My only thing that bites is my caiman and my turtle. Even though some of my snakes are large, they are completely harmless. I always give my animals the utmost respect when handling them and showing them to people how ever.

I am under the understanding that I live in the 3m law area. Where no snake is allowed over 3m. I know no crocodilian is allowed at all, and no lizard over 2m is legal. 

Heck, come on down to my place and we will take a drive to a few house's in Windsor that has plenty of illegal animals. Know one follows these laws, they just hide from them.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but chances are since you're applying for a permit, you will have somebody come over and visit.

They'll inspect the enclosure as well as deem if the animal is in good health or not. Also, posting on a forum and saying it's not legal for me to have it is a good way to get somebody on your case.

The set up looks awesome! I'd love to keep one myself but I hope you do know that even a dwarf caiman get's to 4-6 feet. Meaning you will need a larger enclosure. 

I wish you the best of luck with this guy in the future, let us know how it all goes 

Edit---> Should've watched the video first, you know your stuff


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

it will be interesting to see what happens in next few years with pet hobbyist I was up in the kawartha lakes this past summer with a conservation officer whos a buddy of mine and last year they had countless times where anglers have been catching pirahnas (red bellies) apparently the C.O.'s are pushing for a ban on them in ontario and canada.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

j.thomson said:


> it will be interesting to see what happens in next few years with pet hobbyist I was up in the kawartha lakes this past summer with a conservation officer whos a buddy of mine and last year they had countless times where anglers have been catching pirahnas (red bellies) apparently the C.O.'s are pushing for a ban on them in ontario and canada.


This animal was sold to a member of this site. I was offered an amount I couldn't refuse and the deal was done.

I know in many states certain fish are banned for just that reason, if they where to be released they would thrive. I know in Florida just to name a place, you can catch countless species of cichlids in certain areas. I would find it very hard to believe that anything tropical could live in freezing cold waters though. The piranha they caught must have been from one guy one summer, I can't see it being reocuring, unless someone is a repeat offender.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Twilight said:


> This animal was sold to a member of this site. I was offered an amount I couldn't refuse and the deal was done.
> 
> I know in many states certain fish are banned for just that reason, if they where to be released they would thrive. I know in Florida just to name a place, you can catch countless species of cichlids in certain areas. I would find it very hard to believe that anything tropical could live in freezing cold waters though. The piranha they caught must have been from one guy one summer, I can't see it being reocuring, unless someone is a repeat offender.


Not knocking you having the pet at all just on a side note,

but yea if you google pirahna in ontario lakes theres tons of articles about people catching them i think its the sheer hobbyist population of pirahna allows so many to be released every year so it is a reoccuring thing i dont think they would ever be able to surivive and sustain a population as you said.


----------



## LeafsFan (Nov 30, 2013)

j.thomson said:


> Not knocking you having the pet at all just on a side note,
> 
> but yea if you google pirahna in ontario lakes theres tons of articles about people catching them i think its the sheer hobbyist population of pirahna allows so many to be released every year so it is a reoccuring thing i dont think they would ever be able to surivive and sustain a population as you said.


Not to mention the amounts of goldfish in local waterways.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

hes adorable! how's his temperament?


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

ChuckRum said:


> hes adorable! how's his temperament?


When I owned him, he was very aggressive. I honestly believe that this animal along with many other should not be kept as pets. Unless some sort of plan is made where an inspector comes to your house and checks on it a few times a year. I find most people say these animals are easy to keep and all they do is stuff them in a 75 gallon tank for life. If you do things the right way, its very hard indeed.


----------



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice setup!! I can see you care about the long term of this animal ,most people don't think about 2 years later when he is big and not as interesting as he was when you got him and or novelty wears off. Most people are guilty of this, but definitely not you and Good stuff man!! I used to have a Spectacled Caiman when I was 23 and my house got raided because my room mate was involved in a robbery or something (idiot) anyway the cops saw my caiman and they did say I'm not supposed to have it but they did nothing and there was like 10 cops there so I wouldn't worry about a permit as long as you have a strong enclosure he wont get out of your good. The authorities are more concerned about Vipers and rattlers and cobras and things like that.. I wonder if Lion fish and frog fish will be banned if people can't own poisonous animals hell they should ban Zoanthids as well if they do that!!
Nice looking little guy


----------

